# I can't do it anymore!



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been doing the 180 since mid January. After the letter I wrote him. my pleas and feeling went unread. He blew up at me after he read it. I stopped everything, from that point on. 

I have NOT said I love you in months. I have NOT touched him in months. I don't call him, i don't email him anymore while he is at work. I don't start any conversations with him. As a matter of fact i haven't done anything for him in months. I have been living my life in this house. Cleaning, cooking and taking care of our almost 2 year old( all for our son). Through all of this he has not said a word, nothing!!

The next time HE want to have sex, tough chit. I wish it were easier for me to leave him. I don't want to be a failure, again. I don't think i can live like this any longer.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have anything resembling an answer or a solution for you, but I do know how you feel. I'm in the same scenario. And even though I'm sure you know this, you are absolutely NOT the failure in any of this. When you're dealing with these situations, there's very little you can do, it's their problems that unfortunately we get entwined in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry Lady I know how you feel, there myself. I don't feel like a failure, just a sad situation that he has no interest in. He won't talk. I'm left wondering wth did I do so wrong for him to be like this. I've realized it isn't me, it's him. I can't help him if he doesn't want help.

It is lonely. No talkin, no affection, no laughin, no lovin. You know what I'm saying. It just sucks the life right out of you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If you was my friend in real life, I would encourage you to leave him! You've had enough pain, you've expressed your need to him, and for what - to fall upon deaf ears!?? Marraige was never meant to be what you are living and feeling. 

I would never be able to endure what you are going through personally. I would probably find myself falling into the arms of another If I was in your shoes, not advising it of coarse, but what the H is wrong with your husband , does he not see where this is leading. Has he not had enough chances to care? 

Why not divorce? Amazon.com: Crazy Time: Surviving Divorce and Building a New Life, Revised Edition (9780060923099): Abigail Trafford: Books


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

from what i have gathered. I just have to deal with it, he isn't going to change. He never said those words but that is the way things seem. He also does not seem to care how I feel in all of this. Only how he feels. And only what HE wants and when he wants it.

I feel like i am constantly going in circles.... I have bad days and worse days, NEVER good days. 

I do feel like i am a failure. I don't even know what I'm holding on to anymore. There is nothing here for me, It seems. I feel like a roommate, nothing more. Maybe I should clean out the basement and move all of mine and sons stuff down there until I figure out what i am going to do. 

I don't know what happened. And it breaks my heart that he will not listen. One day In the near future I hope i will wake up and not care anymore. This has been very hard for me and he seem to care less.

I never pictured marriage like this. I do know that marriage has it ups and downs, but never like this... 

I just want to SCREAMMMMMM....


----------

